# egg sharer



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

I went through a cycle of egg share due to lack of funds as I thought if i give some one there dream i might get mine. I got my dream when my nurse told me i had concieved naturally after donating my eggs. I have just found out today that the recipient got pregnant with my eggs and has now had her baby and im over the moon. I have still got my embryos  and would like to have a embryo transfer next year. I just wanted to give everyone hope on this site  and dreams do come true .


                                              luv caz xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for that caz i am really pleased that it worked for your recipient and you had your bubs too its nice to hear things work out xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Caz31
That is fantastic news for all concerned, I would like to do an egg sharing scheme, allthough it is doubtful if I will get accepted, but I just wanted to ask you....knowing that the recipient has now had her baby have you had any thoughts of worry or concern or anything negative?
Dydie


----------



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi Dydie
    Im just happy for the other couple as i was trying to concieve for 10 years so i know what your going through the recipeint was ttc for a lot longer than me and i was her only hope and she had her dream and im really pleased i was phoning everyone yesterday to tell them the news i feel like a fairy god mother. I would like to go through another cycle and donate all my eggs this time as i had 32 last time. I am hoping to have my embryos put back middle of next year. i wish everyone all the best  

                                                        luv caz xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Dydie,  did you donate to somone you knew?  Im just wondering as my one big fear of egg sharing is finding out the other got BFP and I didnt.  I know thats selfish but I would be better in ignorance!!  I am good at sticking my head in the sand!!

I am really happy for you that you were able to help someone else and get your babe,  thats the best result possible.

Katie


----------

